# T-Mac news...



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> May 14, 2004 -- LOS ANGELES - For some reason, team executives expect Tracy McGrady to notify Magic management within the week of his plans regarding the escape clause in his contract. My source maintains he won't divulge his decision until after The Finals.
> 
> But I'm here today to tell you McGrady positively plans to opt out at the end of next season. "That's a fair assumption," allows the same source. Meaning, the bidding for his hallowed services is about to commence. As soon as Magic management is convinced its solitary treasure is prepared to abscond next July, and the danger of losing him without compensation is as real as it gets, Orlando operators will be standing by to inventory all gracious offers.
> 
> ...


-Pete Vescey, NY Post

http://www.nypost.com/sports/16974.htm


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Poor Magic... I hope they can get something decent for him.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

How does Pierce sound?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I can tell you this guy positively has no clue what he's talking about. He's just writing drivel without any inside info whatsoever. Like usual.



> "The Suns aren't willing to do any deal other than Marion straight up. Johnson is not and will not be included."


If that were true, Suns fans would have to halt their T-Mac rumors ASAP. No way in hell we'd take Marion straight up. :laugh: I still think he's staying.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

yall should get something good for him I would sure love to have him in Portland


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I can tell you this guy positively has no clue what he's talking about. He's just writing drivel without any inside info whatsoever. Like usual.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be suprised if Tracy decides to opt-out and warns the Magic before hand, and it makes sense that he does it BEFORE the draft so that we can either draft for the present or draft for the future.
As for only Marion straight up, that's terrible and to think that the Suns would be so uneconomical wasting paper on such a proposal is ridiculous. It will never happen straight up, :no:. Marion, Johnson and this years pick however, now that would be a great deal! :yes:.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I can tell you this guy positively has no clue what he's talking about. He's just writing drivel without any inside info whatsoever. Like usual.


You don't think he would opt out? Even if he stays with the Magic he will opt out to get a BIGGER contract. Vescey said he was opting out, not if he was opting out with the plans to play for another team or to sign a 4 year extension with the Magic.

-Petey


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It's Peter Vecsey. So it really has no more bearing than me saying it.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Exactly.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Magic officials hope McGrady will tell them before the beginning of next season whether he plans to opt out of his contract. He has told them nothing yet, but when asked about his plans late in the season, McGrady grinned deviously, then gave a convoluted answer.
> 
> "I know exactly what I'm going to do," he said before backtracking a bit. "I don't know; we'll see. I haven't made up my mind yet, but I kind of have an idea of what I want to do."


NY Times, not exactly a rag. Hmm. Sounds like deja vu all over again.

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/23/sports/basketball/23HOOP.html

But register to read it.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

If T-Mac does leave, what do you think of Steve Francis AND Cuttino Mobley+Cato for T-Mac, some C\PF(Howard?) and maybe your 2nd round pick? 

This is not a bad trade at all. The Rockets have had alot of success vs the east the last few years. Maybe more than 70% win%. Francis and Mobley would get you close to 20 points a night each, Cato would get you 10 boards, and If you draft Okafor you got maybe the best defensive team in the east. Francis, Mobley, and Cato have learn to play some pretty good D under Jeff Van Gundy. 

PG-Francis
SG-Mobley
SF-?
PF-Okafor
C-Cato

I garentee you the Magic make the playoffs with that line up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't think he would opt out? Even if he stays with the Magic he will opt out to get a BIGGER contract. Vescey said he was opting out, not if he was opting out with the plans to play for another team or to sign a 4 year extension with the Magic.
> ...


Thank you. I'm not sure why other people don't understand this, but let's clear up some things:

1.) T-Mac WILL opt out after next season whether he plans to stay or not. This is not news.

2.) T-Mac has NEVER said he wants out, so everybody stop saying, "T-Mac wants out, so let's do this trade..." T-Mac is a local boy and it is the opinion of many close to his situation that he wants to stay with Orlando, but they first have to show signs of improvement (much like KG's situation last year). Getting the #1 pick is a huge step towards doing this.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> If T-Mac does leave, what do you think of Steve Francis AND Cuttino Mobley+Cato for T-Mac, some C\PF(Howard?) and maybe your 2nd round pick?
> 
> This is not a bad trade at all. The Rockets have had alot of success vs the east the last few years. Maybe more than 70% win%. Francis and Mobley would get you close to 20 points a night each, Cato would get you 10 boards, and If you draft Okafor you got maybe the best defensive team in the east. Francis, Mobley, and Cato have learn to play some pretty good D under Jeff Van Gundy.
> ...


SF - gooden or Hill?

they are one of the best teams in the east.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> SF - gooden or Hill?
> ...


Gooden has proven for two different teams he is incapable of efficiently playing SF or any other position other than PF. Attempting to play him there yet again would be a mistake.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

News

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=96845&forumid=55


----------

